# Flea Prevention?



## Duskwolf (Jul 3, 2014)

I was curious to know what everyone used as a flea preventive for any of their animals. I know i use a vinegar spray on my cat since she is highly allergic to every commercial/prescription  flea medicine there is, it also works well on the dog, but should i try it on Molly (goat)?

Not sure if this is the right place to put this so hope it is >.<


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't see why you wouldn't try it on the goats if it's working for your dog and cat


----------

